# Hyloxalus(Cryptophyllobates) azureiventris - how long will Dad carry tads



## merk1_99 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just curious I found bad eggs two weeks ago. Last week I saw the dad transporting approx 10 tads. Yesterday I found one tad swimming in the pond. I just figured the dad dropped him off in the pond and took the others somewhere else. Well I fed the tank and threw some in the dad's hideout spot and I saw that he still had the tads on his back. Looks like the full 10. How long will he carry them around? My guess is one of my other males must have transported the lone tad....So who knows whats going on. Though it is nice to have at least one tad in the water.


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

Sometimes they carry for up to 5 days but mine usually carry them for 3 days.


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

I've had males carrying tadpoles untill the tadpoles died on his back. I'm not sure why they do this but I expect it has something to do with the amount of water in the pond. When you put a couple more dishes in your tank filled with water you will soon see that the male will drop his tadpoles there. Sometimes it helps to pull the tadpoles as soon as you notice them. In my experience the male will soon get back to drop another one off.

This always worked great for me.


----------



## merk1_99 (Apr 19, 2009)

You are right after I pulled the lone tad I found another lone tad in the pond. I pulled him as well so maybe we will have another swimmer. I will add another pond today as well. So if we can't expedite the process.

Quick question do you need to crush the tadpole bites before you add, or can you just add a pellet and leave it alone?


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

I give them all kinds of fish foods including discus granulate... nothing bigger than that though..


----------



## merk1_99 (Apr 19, 2009)

After three days of 1 tad a day being deposited. He finally dropped 3 tads. He still looks like he has at least another 5-7 tads with him. So I guess we will see how many more days of tads we will get.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Try adding a cup, or water dish or something for him to deposit tads into, something easily removable.


----------



## merk1_99 (Apr 19, 2009)

He finished last week transporting. Ended up with 12 tads so we will see what happens next.


----------

